# Angelplatz freischneiden



## torino (6. Februar 2014)

Hallo
ist es bei euch erlaubt am Teich zugewachsene Stellen frei zu schneiden? In der Satzung steht bei uns nichts dazu. Das heißt der Gewässerdienst schneidet teilweise Stellen frei, deswegen kann es ja nicht so schlimm sein wenn man selber ein wenig Kahlschlag vornimmt oder?


----------



## Sea-Trout (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: Angelplatz freischneiden*

Hi,

das kann dir keiner so genau sagen.Es kann von garnichts bis zu richtig Stress alles passieren.Ich würde vorher lieber fragen um Ärger aus dem Weg zu gehen.


----------



## nordbeck (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: Angelplatz freischneiden*

weiss nicht wie es bei euch is, aber bei uns steht einiges unter schutz zb. schilf...
würds lassen ^^


----------



## wilhelm (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: Angelplatz freischneiden*

Und wer hier im Board soll dir dazu die Erlaubnis geben ?|kopfkrat
Frage doch *einfach mal deinen Vereinsgewässerwart*.|rolleyes
Sonst schneiden wohl 200 Mitglieder 200 Stellen frei.#q


 Gruß Wilhelm


----------



## Jose (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: Angelplatz freischneiden*

nöööh, gar nicht schlimm, jedenfalls nicht so, wie die entsprechenden rechtlichen konsequenzen.
hatten schon mal diese frage im AB; nur wo?


----------



## Naturliebhaber (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: Angelplatz freischneiden*



torino schrieb:


> Hallo
> ist es bei euch erlaubt am Teich zugewachsene Stellen frei zu schneiden? In der Satzung steht bei uns nichts dazu. Das heißt der Gewässerdienst schneidet teilweise Stellen frei, deswegen kann es ja nicht so schlimm sein wenn man selber ein wenig Kahlschlag vornimmt oder?



 Guckst du hier:
http://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/bundesrecht/bnatschg_2009/gesamt.pdf


----------



## Ossipeter (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: Angelplatz freischneiden*

Dann gibt's noch ein Fischereigesetz z.B. in Bayern, das dir als Fischereiberechtigter erlaubt, den sogenannten Sichelschlag zu nutzen, heißt, du darfst deinen Angelplatz in diesem Rahmen freischneiden, vorausgesetzt du schneidest keine geschützte Pflanzen oder Büsche ab.


----------



## Straebl (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: Angelplatz freischneiden*

Solang dich keiner sieht  schneide dir doch nen Platz aus, hab ich auch vor 3 Jahren an 2 Stellen gemacht, obs erlaubt wäre kann ich nicht sagen jedenfalls hab ich bald drauf auch unsren Vorstand an einem meiner schön frei geschnittenen Plätz sitzen und angeln sehen


----------



## RudivomSee (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: Angelplatz freischneiden*

Wenn es sich um ein Vereinsgewässer handelt, würde ich auf jeden Fall den Vorstand fragen...... Sicher ist sicher.


----------



## torino (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Angelplatz freischneiden*



Ossipeter schrieb:


> Dann gibt's noch ein Fischereigesetz z.B. in Bayern, das dir als Fischereiberechtigter erlaubt, den sogenannten Sichelschlag zu nutzen, heißt, du darfst deinen Angelplatz in diesem Rahmen freischneiden, vorausgesetzt du schneidest keine geschützte Pflanzen oder Büsche ab.


 

Also in meiner Satzung steht nichts von drin, das man keinen Uferbewuchs zersören darf und bei euch? Und das man geschützte Arten abschneidet, ist eher geringer, da dort sowieso fast nur Weiden stehen.


----------



## muddyliz (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Angelplatz freischneiden*

Sieh mal hier nach, vielleicht hilft dir das weiter: http://www.baum-faellen.com/zeitraum-bäume-fällen/


----------



## Killerschnauze (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Angelplatz freischneiden*

Bei uns ist es nur erlaubt bereits angelegte Angelstellen freizuhalten....

mfg


----------



## Ralle 24 (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Angelplatz freischneiden*



torino schrieb:


> Also in meiner Satzung steht nichts von drin, das man keinen Uferbewuchs zersören darf und bei euch? Und das man geschützte Arten abschneidet, ist eher geringer, da dort sowieso fast nur Weiden stehen.



Es ist eine glasklare Sache. Du darfst das natürlich nicht.

Du bist weder Besitzer, noch Pächter des Gewässers, sondern hast lediglich die Berechtigung dort zu angeln.
Deine "Berechtigung" zum entfernen von Uferbewuchs an dem Gewässer ist nicht größer als die, im Stadtpark, in Nachbars Garten oder irgendwo in der freien Natur Äste, Pflanzen oder Sträucher abzusäbeln, nämlich =0.

Der richtige und legale Weg ist, über den Verein eine Beschnittaktion zu erwirken, oder Dir zumindest die (schriftliche!) Genehmigung geben zu lassen.

Alles andere kann böse Folgen haben, falls sich jemand an Deiner Aktion stört.


----------



## gründler (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Angelplatz freischneiden*

Moin

Ein Weidenast (einer,fingerdick) hat bei mir in der gegend einen Rentner mal kurz 650€ Strafe gekostet.

Es wahr wirklich nur ein einzelner Weidenast der neu einzelnd ausschlug.

Ein Schwarze Vögel Gucker mit seiner Cam und 1m Objektiv hat das ganze gefilmt und zur Anzeige gebracht.


Das ganze ist vor 2 J.passiert.

#h


----------



## Heilbutt (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Angelplatz freischneiden*



Ossipeter schrieb:


> Dann gibt's noch ein Fischereigesetz z.B. in Bayern, das dir als Fischereiberechtigter erlaubt, den sogenannten Sichelschlag zu nutzen, heißt, du darfst deinen Angelplatz in diesem Rahmen freischneiden, vorausgesetzt du schneidest keine geschützte Pflanzen oder Büsche ab.


 
Servus Peter,
du kennst dich zwar da natürlich besser aus, aber war es nicht so das der Vereinsangler himself "nur" der Fischereiausübungsberechtigte ist?!?
Fischereiberechtigter wäre in diesem Fall dann doch der pachtende Verein, der den Sichelschlag anordnen darf / muß?!?!#c

PS: das mit dem Rentner und dem Weidentrieb ist ja mal so richtig krass!!!!

Gruß

Holger


----------



## gründler (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Angelplatz freischneiden*

Ach ja passiert in einem NSG.

|wavey:


----------



## Franky (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Angelplatz freischneiden*

Bundesnaturschutzgesetz, Abschn. 2 §39 Abs.1 Satz 2....


----------



## torino (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Angelplatz freischneiden*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Es ist eine glasklare Sache. Du darfst das natürlich nicht.
> 
> Du bist weder Besitzer, noch Pächter des Gewässers, sondern hast lediglich die Berechtigung dort zu angeln.
> Deine "Berechtigung" zum entfernen von Uferbewuchs an dem Gewässer ist nicht größer als die, im Stadtpark, in Nachbars Garten oder irgendwo in der freien Natur Äste, Pflanzen oder Sträucher abzusäbeln, nämlich =0.
> ...


 

Also das ich kein Pächter des Gewässers bin ist falsch. Auf den Erlaubnisschein steht das ich Mitpächter bin.


----------



## Professor Tinca (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Angelplatz freischneiden*

Man könnte sich einen schönen Strauß Zweige aus nicht geschützten Pflanzen schneiden und mit nach Hause nehmen(weiterer verbleib erstmal nebensächlich).
Dass danach zwangsläufig dort auch mehr Platz zum Angeln ist, ist ein positiver Nebeneffekt.
Ganze Bäume sind sicherlich nicht damit gemeint. 

Zitat Bundesnaturschutzgesetz:
"_(3) Jeder darf abweichend von Absatz 1 Nummer 2 wild lebende Blumen,  Gräser, Farne, Moose, Flechten, Früchte, Pilze, Tee- und Heilkräuter  sowie Zweige wild lebender Pflanzen aus der Natur an Stellen, die keinem  Betretungsverbot unterliegen, in geringen Mengen für den persönlichen  Bedarf pfleglich entnehmen und sich aneignen._"

Ich persönlich halte es so dass ich es an völlig zugewachsenen Gewässern für mehr als legitim halte einige Zugänge ans Wasser zu schaffen.
Wie soll man auch sonst rankommen?


----------



## Naturliebhaber (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Angelplatz freischneiden*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich persönlich halte es so dass ich es an völlig zugewachsenen Gewässern für mehr als legitim halte einige Zugänge ans Wasser zu schaffen.
> Wie soll man auch sonst rankommen?


 
Wo kein Kläger da kein Richter. 

Rechtlich bewegst du dich als "nur" Erlaubnisschein-Inhaber allerdings dabei auf sehr dünnem Eis.

An der Altmühl hat das Wegschneiden eines quer über den Angelplatz hängenden Zweiges (keinen Zentimeter stark) einen Bekannten voriges Jahr 50 € gekostet. Hat ein Polizist gesehen. Und ihm wurde behördlich klargemacht, dass man da viel Milde walten ließ.


----------



## GeorgeB (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Angelplatz freischneiden*



> Rechtlich bewegst du dich als "nur" Erlaubnisschein-Inhaber allerdings dabei auf sehr dünnem Eis.



Eben. Und dabei sollten wir es belassen. Hängt nämlich von etlichen Faktoren ab. 

Was schneide ich wo ab
In welchem Bundesland
Wem gehört der Grund
Besonderer Gewässerschutz
Sonstiges besonderes Gebiet - Natur/Landschaftsschutz
Was steht in den Pachtverträgen
etc. pp

Kommt immer auf den Einzelfall an. Allgemein gültige Aussagen sind nicht möglich. Und der Fredersteller wollte ja nur wissen *wie* er es macht.


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Angelplatz freischneiden*

Bei uns darf dem Gestrüpp kein Gräslein gekrümmt werden, in anderen Vereinen darf man "Angelstellen frei halten" und woanders ist wieder alles erlaubt.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Angelplatz freischneiden*



GeorgeB schrieb:


> Und der Fredersteller wollte ja nur wissen *wie* er es macht.


 
Die Antwort ist denkbar einfach: Unbeobachtet.#h


----------



## GeorgeB (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Angelplatz freischneiden*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Die Antwort ist denkbar einfach: Unbeobachtet.#h



So von Ganove zu Ganove: Richtiiiiiich! #h


----------



## Bellyboatangler (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Angelplatz freischneiden*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Die Antwort ist denkbar einfach: Unbeobachtet.#h



so sehe ich das auch, vorsichtshalber frag den Gewaesserwart um Genehmigung. Hat garantiert nichts dagegen und wenn Du dann die Weiden als Hecke aufbaust so das es andere Wildtiere anlockt kann das sogar als Gewaessepflege oder als Arbeitsdienst vermarktet werden.

Ansonsten Maske von Fr.Merkel anziehen und die Ecke freischneiden. Es war ja dann nur Fr.Merkel:q


----------



## Bellyboatangler (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Angelplatz freischneiden*

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Weed-Cutter-Double-Sided-with-5m-Cord-Clear-Swims-Quick-Easy-Angling-Must-/390765408902?pt=UK_SportingGoods_FishingAcces_RL&hash=item5afb6ef286

da hast gleich das richtige Werkzeug fuer verkrautete Seen und Teiche


----------



## torino (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Angelplatz freischneiden*



Bellyboatangler schrieb:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Weed-Cutter-Double-Sided-with-5m-Cord-Clear-Swims-Quick-Easy-Angling-Must-/390765408902?pt=UK_SportingGoods_FishingAcces_RL&hash=item5afb6ef286
> 
> da hast gleich das richtige Werkzeug fuer verkrautete Seen und Teiche


 

Gibts sowas auch in Deutschland bzw. wie nennt man das hier?


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Angelplatz freischneiden*

Krautsichel


----------



## Rheinspezie (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Angelplatz freischneiden*

Moin,

weder Gewässerwart, noch Verein sind berechtigt, Beschnitt zu erlauben.

Der Verein hat i.d.R. das Gewässer gepachtet und ist den zuständigen (ggf. staatlichen) Stellen Rechenschaft schuldig.

Ansprechpartner wäre wohl hier bspw. das Grünflächenamt.

Ein Verein kann in Teufels Küche kommen, wenn er bspw. auch nur Totholz sägt - das bedarf immer der Genehmigung durch die entspr. Behörde.

Reine Privatflächen mal ausgenommen - aber i.d.r. wird wie gesagt den Vereinen von staatlicher Seite aus die Pacht ermöglicht.

Angeln nicht = Kultivieren.

R.S.


----------



## Tino (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Angelplatz freischneiden*

Mein Gott wird hier ein Geschi?? Gemacht um nen knappen Meter Gestrüpp für die Ruten wegzuschneiden.

Wenn du alleine am See bist,schneide es weg und fertig.

Wenn ich das hier lese !? Du musst da und da fragen,sonst kommt die GSG 9 und knallt dich ab.

Demnächst wird hier gefragt ob man die Ruten durch die Luft wedeln darf,man könnt ja nen Vogel treffen.

Lieber irgendwo fragen,sonst mach ich meine Hosen voll.


----------



## Taxidermist (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Angelplatz freischneiden*



> Der Verein hat i.d.R. das Gewässer gepachtet und ist den zuständigen (ggf. staatlichen) Stellen Rechenschaft schuldig.
> 
> Ansprechpartner wäre wohl hier bspw. das Grünflächenamt.


So auch bei uns, obwohl wir (Verein) eine Absprache haben und sogar stellenweise Bäume umlegen dürfen, damit mehr Wind aufs Gewässer kommt und die Fische Schutz vor Kormoranen finden!
Das gilt aber auch nur für Vereinsaktionen und nicht etwa für den einzelnen Angler. Da kann es richtig Ärger geben, wenn z.B. das Schilf angerührt wird, obwohl der See einen fast geschlossenen Schilfgürtel hat. Daher ist es vor allem für Gäste schwierig (ohne Boot), dort überhaupt vernünftig zu angeln.
Erstaunlicherweise entstehen, zumeist im Winter und vorwiegend in der Nacht, immer wieder freie Angelstellen, die wenn nicht ausreichend frequentiert, nach spätesten 2 Jahren wieder zugewachsen sind.

Jürgen


----------



## Basti_83 (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Angelplatz freischneiden*



Tino schrieb:


> Mein Gott wird hier ein Geschi?? Gemacht um nen knappen Meter Gestrüpp für die Ruten wegzuschneiden.
> 
> Wenn du alleine am See bist,schneide es weg und fertig.
> 
> ...




Sehe ich auch so!
Wenn ich Angeln fahre und irgendein Gestrüpp hindert mich daran an die Stelle zukommen, hau ich sie auch weg ohne zu überlegen, da wird niemand nach gefragt ob ich das darf oder nicht!

Wir werden auch nicht danach gefragt, wenn irgendwelche Heinis wo auch immer was beschließen!
(Ist nicht Böse gemeint) falls jetzt wieder irgendwelche Leser hier sind und darauf warten, gleich wieder drauf zu hauen!

Denn auf uns Anglern, wird teilweise überhaupt keine Rücksicht genommen!
Wir bezahlen jedes Jahr unseren Beitrag und wenn man denn an die Gewässer will, kommt man teilweise nirgends ran zum Angeln!
Entweder sind dort keine Stellen (weil sie zugewachsen sind) und wenn es Stellen gibt, ist dort das Angeln verboten! Oder man muss  das Auto irgendwo KM weit abstellen und mit seinem ganzen Tackle laufen weil man nicht ranfahren darf!
Oder man will an ein Gewässer, aber man darf nicht ran, weil man keine Genehmigung zum Befahren hat, die muss man denn auch noch zusätzlich kaufen!
All so etwas, gibt es hier bei uns in der Ecke zur Genüge!


----------



## Rheinspezie (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Angelplatz freischneiden*



Tino schrieb:


> *Mein Gott wird hier ein Geschi?? Gemacht um nen knappen Meter Gestrüpp für die Ruten wegzuschneiden.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Professor Tinca (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Angelplatz freischneiden*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Was meint Ihr wie es aussieht, wenn Angelseen in Ballungsräumen immer und immer wieder "freigeschnitten" werden ???




Ein großes Problem der Menschheit sind die Ballungsräume.
Dort werden Gesetze gemacht, die eigentlich auch nur dort (wenn überhaupt) ihre Berechtigung haben.

Wenn hier nicht die drei Angler, die einen See im Jahr regelmäßig beangeln, die Stellen anlegen/freihalten würden, wäre schon alles zu.|uhoh:


----------



## Tino (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Angelplatz freischneiden*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Tino schrieb:
> 
> 
> > *Mein Gott wird hier ein Geschi?? Gemacht um nen knappen Meter Gestrüpp für die Ruten wegzuschneiden.*
> ...


----------



## Naturliebhaber (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Angelplatz freischneiden*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wenn hier nicht die drei Angler, die einen See im Jahr regelmäßig beangeln, die Stellen anlegen/freihalten würden, wäre schon alles zu.|uhoh:



Den "freilaufenden Grünen" gibt's bei euch nicht, also auch kein Problem. 

 Komme selbst ursprünglich aus so einer Gegend. Da wird heute noch fast jeder Hecht mit einen nicht wirklich ganz toten Köderfisch gefangen und niemanden stört es.


----------



## Basti_83 (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Angelplatz freischneiden*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wenn hier nicht die drei Angler, die einen See im Jahr regelmäßig beangeln, die Stellen anlegen/freihalten würden, wäre schon alles zu.|uhoh:




 Genau so sieht's aus, stimme ich voll und ganz zu!
 Denn würden schon so einige Gewässer zu sein!


----------



## PirschHirsch (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Angelplatz freischneiden*

Ist glaube ich echt extrem regional- und gewässerabhängig, was man da wagen kann.

Wenn man als "Sensenmann" vor lauter "freilaufenden Urban-Grünen" quasi aus Platzmangel mehr diese als überhaupt einen Halm treffen würde, wirds grenzwertig.

Ich kann nur für einen extrem überlaufenen Naherholungsraum eines Ballungsraums sprechen und sage daher: 

In so ner Umgebung lieber zweimal hinschaun/umdrehen, genau nachfragen und im Zweifelsfall besser ganz sein lassen.

Wo es vor potentiellen Denunzianten wimmelt, sollte der Geldbeutel entsprechend tief sein.

Und das, obwohl die Touris (tretbootend) hier so ziemlich alles rücksichtslos gewaltentlauben, was (auch IM Wasser) irgendwo sprießt.

Da ist halt mal wieder der Angler der Alleina*****

Vom willkürlichen, frei erlaubten Rumschnitzeln halte ich andererseits übrigens auch nichts - muss nicht unbedingt sein, dass sich da jeder austoben kann, wie er will.

Aber solche "Schneidefragen" kann ich schon verstehen - ist halt durchaus doof, wenn sich ein Gewässerbewirtschafter vor allem bei Bootsverbot null um Zugänglichkeit kümmert. Das kanns halt irgendwie auch nicht sein.


----------



## diemai (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Angelplatz freischneiden*

Wenn es mir nötig erscheint , einen Angelplatz freizuschneiden , mache ich das nur , wenn ich mir sicher bin , das mich dabei keiner beobachtet(weder andere Angler oder sonstwer) , .....man weiß ja nie , was da für denaturierte Kreaturen unterwegs sind !

 Ich will einfach keinen Ärger haben , weiß über die Gesetzeslage an verschiedenen Gewässern auch ehrlich gesagt nicht Bescheid und es interessiert mich auch nicht groß , denn wenn ich fischereiberechtigt bin , muß ich ja auch irgendwie meine Ruten ausbringen , bzw. ablegen .

 Ich schneide aber niemals mehr weg , als nötig ist , .....auch schon deshalb , um im Uferbereich den Fischen gegenüber Deckung zu haben , .....Kahlschläge , wie bei manchen Arbeitsdiensten ausgeübt , sind mir zuwider .

 Und im Gegensatz zu manchen bescheuerten Vorschriften kenne ich das Gesetz von Mutter Natur genau , denn ich weiß , das nach spätestens 3 Jahren niemand mehr sehen oder feststellen kann , ob an einer bestimmten Stelle 'mal ein freigeschnittener Angelplatz existiert hat oder nicht(natürlich nur , sofern dieser Platz nicht mehr frequentiert wird) , ......kann man z. Zt. an einigen neu geschaffenen Verbotszonen in Hamburg sehr gut beobachten , ........mein geschultes Auge kann am Vegetationsgrad an den Angelplätzen sogar erkennen , ob die Fische in der betreffenden Saison einigermaßen beißen oder nicht(schlechte Fänge an einem Gewässer =zuwachsende Angelplätze) .

 Auf Mutter Natur's Wachstumszyklen gemünzt machen solche kleinlichen Freischneide-Verbote absolut keinen Sinn , .....sie machen nur Sinn , wenn eine Erschwerung der Ausübung der Angelei im Vordergrund stehen soll , ........Nachtigall , ...ick hör dir trapsen !

 Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## PirschHirsch (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Angelplatz freischneiden*

Wie verhält es sich eigentlich mit Brennesseln? 

Wenn da am Ufer (bzw. auf der ganzen Böschung) flächendeckend ein fast zwei Meter breiter Gürtel aus dem Zeug wuchert, kommt man schließlich nicht umhin, den zumindest schmalschneisig niederzutrampeln, wenn man halbwegs funktional ans Wasser ran und angeln will. 

Da muss man nicht mal gezielt jätend aktiv werden, sondern trappt unübersehbar auch so ne Spur ins Gewirr.

Im Vergleich zu zweifellos wertvollem Schilf etc. sind die Dinger ja einjährig. Kommen also üppig und schnell wieder, auch wenn gekillt. 

Nachhaltiger Schaden in diesem Falle = theoretisch Fehlanzeige.

Aber in diesen übertrieben vegetationsfreundlichen Zeiten weiß man ja nie... 

Und immer ne ausreichend drüberlangende Stellfischrute plus 10-m-Kescher im Gepäck haben zu müssen, ist dann auch etwas lästig bzw. in vielen Fällen angelmethodenabhängig eh nicht praktikabel.

Insofern: Wie intensiv darf man den lästigen Nesslern auf den Pelz rücken?


----------



## catchandfun (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Angelplatz freischneiden*



Tino schrieb:


> Mein Gott wird hier ein Geschi?? Gemacht um nen knappen Meter Gestrüpp für die Ruten wegzuschneiden.
> 
> Wenn du alleine am See bist,schneide es weg und fertig.
> 
> ...



Danke! Endlich mal eine vernünftige Antwort. :vik: Ich habe immer eine Machete mit für solche Sachen. #6


----------



## Trollwut (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Angelplatz freischneiden*

Zum eigentlichen Thema:
Bei uns is es am See fast sogar gewünscht, am Main geduldet.
Wer nich grad ganze Schilfgürtel umhaut, wird dafür sogar gelobt. denn bei uns wucherts immer mehr zu, und durch Unkraut und Kleingeäst kurzmähen und liegen lassen, wächst dann oftmals an der besagten Stelle in schönes, weiches Gras


----------



## Taxidermist (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Angelplatz freischneiden*



> Danke! Endlich mal eine vernünftige Antwort. :vik: Ich habe immer eine Machete mit für solche Sachen. #6



Wieder son wackerer unbeugsamer Mensch, wahrscheinlich aus dem fast menschenleeren Osten!
Alles leicht daher gesagt, wenn man in Regionen angelt, wo es niemanden interessiert, b.z.w. man sich über Pioniere sogar freut.
Bei uns würden sich die Fernglas und Spektivträger, über dich mit deiner Machete freuen und die Rechnung aufmachen.

Jürgen


----------



## Mozartkugel (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Angelplatz freischneiden*

was für ein Werkzeug könnt ihr denn empfehlen, um sich ein wenig Platz zu schaffen? |supergri


----------



## catchandfun (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Angelplatz freischneiden*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Wie verhält es sich eigentlich mit Brennesseln?
> 
> Es wird immer lustiger hier. Toll #6


----------



## catchandfun (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Angelplatz freischneiden*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Wieder son wackerer unbeugsamer Mensch, wahrscheinlich aus dem fast menschenleeren Osten!
> Alles leicht daher gesagt, wenn man in Regionen angelt, wo es niemanden interessiert, b.z.w. man sich über Pioniere sogar freut.
> Bei uns würden sich die Fernglas und Spektivträger, über dich mit deiner Machete freuen und die Rechnung aufmachen.
> 
> Jürgen



Looooooooooooooooool :vik: Jetzt gehts los, was hast Du denn gegen Ossis ? Du bist wahrscheinlich der bessere Wessi! Und nein, ich komme nicht aus dem Osten. Schönes Profilbild übrigens, da sieht man gleich was für einer Du bist (wahrscheinlich nur ein Leihboot :m)


----------



## Trollwut (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Angelplatz freischneiden*



Mozartkugel schrieb:


> was für ein Werkzeug könnt ihr denn empfehlen, um sich ein wenig Platz zu schaffen? |supergri



Sicher und Sense.


----------



## Taxidermist (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Angelplatz freischneiden*



> Jetzt gehts los, was hast Du denn gegen Ossis ? Du bist wahrscheinlich der bessere Wessi!


Hä,woraus kannst du denn ersehen, dass ich angeblich was gegen Ossis habe?
Zwischen Lesen und Verstehen, ist noch ein bischen Luft, du Machetenheld!

Jürgen


----------



## PirschHirsch (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Angelplatz freischneiden*

@C&F:

Das ist vollauf ernst gemeint. Du scheinst aus einer Gegend zu kommen, in der Jäten niemand juckt.

Ich komme jedoch aus einer Gegend, in der man Jätenden genauestens auf die Finger guckt. 

Und was die jäten, ist dabei so ziemlich egal. Was, ist vollkommen wurst - es reicht bereits, dass.

"Allein am Wasser" ist hier auch Fehlanzeige. Höchstens bei echtem Hardcore-Wetter gegeben.

Von Buschmesser-Schwingen rate ich in meiner Gegend dringendst ab. So schnell, wie man da "dokumentationswütige" NABU-Ortsgruppler und "urbane Naturschutztheoretiker" am Hals hat, kann man gar nicht gucken.

Solche Leute warten nur drauf, nem Angler was anhängen zu können. Denn die sind moralisch über jeden Zweifel erhaben. Da gibt es Leute, die absichtlich zu "privaten Anglerüberwachungszwecken" ihre Runden drehen.

Denen kannst Du gern mal was vorhacken - mal gucken, wie lange es dann bis zum Großalarm dauert.

Auch "Besserangler" sind diesbezüglich nicht zu unterschätzen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Angelplatz freischneiden*



catchandfun schrieb:


> Jetzt gehts los, was hast Du denn gegen Ossis ? Du bist wahrscheinlich der bessere Wessi! Und nein, ich komme nicht aus dem Osten.




Nanananana!

Keine Unterstellungen!
Er hat nix in der Richtung geschrieben, also lass den Unsinn und die persönliche Anmache!
|znaika:

Außerdem hat er völlig recht denn hier gibt solche noch:


Taxidermist schrieb:


> wackerer unbeugsamer Mensch,



Hier sind Mensch und Natur, sowie ihre Beziehung zueinander noch in Ordnung!!!


----------



## Basti_83 (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Angelplatz freischneiden*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Wieder son wackerer unbeugsamer Mensch, wahrscheinlich aus dem fast menschenleeren Osten!



Bitte ein bisschen mehr Respekt gegenüber den Menschen die aus dem Osten kommen, egal ob Du jetzt die Ostdeutschen oder Osteuropa etc. damit gemeint hast!


----------



## PirschHirsch (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Angelplatz freischneiden*

Damit hat das nichts zu tun. Er meint lediglich:

Leute, die (nunmal größtenteils im D-Osten gelegenen) echten Anglerparadiesen mit kaum Menschen und viel Freiheit entstammen, sollten nicht pauschal davon ausgehen, dass ihre Parameter auch in völlig zugeballerten Ballungsräumen im D-Süden gelten.

Auf gut deutsch: Hier im Süden kann man sich vielerorts einfach ein Vielfaches weniger erlauben als im nahezu naturnahen Osten.

Was im Osten keinen juckt bzw. was dort aufgrund von dünn verstreuter Bevölkerung erst gar niemand mitbekommt, ist hier unten u. U. bereits ein Hinrichtungsgrund. Auch, wenns per se (recht) harmlose Sachen sind. Da wird hier aus "Ethikgründen" potentiell ein halbes Staatsdrama draus gemacht.

Das Toleranzlevel gegenüber Anglern tendiert hier z. T. deutlich gegen Null ("grün sein" ist hier nunmal kräftig in - je verstädterter, desto mental grüner). Da wäre es keine Überraschung, wenn einen jemand anzeigt, weil man ein paar Brennesseln killt.

Auch Gemeinde- und Rathausmitarbeiter sind da bei entsprechenden Hinweisen recht willfährig - man will den geldindiegegendbringenden, extra herfahrenden Städtern aus 50 bis 60 km Gesamtumkreis ja ne möglichst "unberührte" Natur bieten.

Je mehr Pseudohobbyvogelschützer etc. hier einlaufen, desto mehr Kohle bleibt in lokalen Cafés, Tankstellen, Eisdielen liegen usw.

Insofern wird gut situierten "Urbangrünen" und ähnlich moralisch erhabenen Instanzen liebend gerne in den A***** gekrochen. Rückendeckung für Angler = Fehlanzeige. Da gibts dann nur noch zusätzlich aufs Dach.

Und die Angelvereine passen sich der "Rathausdenke" eben entsprechend an (oder werden dazu gezwungen). Der Naherholungstourismus ist hier halt ne heilige Kuh - mit "Öko-Anstrich" lässt sich nun mal kräftig Kohle machen.

Darum meine Nessel-Frage. Und die ist, wie gesagt, völlig ernst gemeint. Denn das kann hier potentiell massiven Stress bedeuten.


----------



## Taxidermist (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Angelplatz freischneiden*



> Bitte ein bisschen mehr Respekt gegenüber den Menschen die aus dem Osten kommen


@Basti,

Komplexe?
Ich glaube es geht los,wie Respekt? 
Festgestellt habe ich ausschließlich, dass die Gegend(im Osten) nicht gerade dicht besiedelt ist!
Es daher ein Unterschied ist, ob man wie  bei mir, in einem Ballungsraum(Rhein-Neckar) "seinen" Angelplatz freischneidet, oder im fast menschenleeren Raum, z.B Mecklenburg, dass Gleiche macht.
Ich hoffe, dass ist jetzt besser zu verstehen?

Jürgen


----------



## Naturliebhaber (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Angelplatz freischneiden*



Basti_83 schrieb:


> Bitte ein bisschen mehr Respekt gegenüber den Menschen die aus dem Osten kommen, egal ob Du jetzt die Ostdeutschen oder Osteuropa etc. damit gemeint hast!



Mann, Jungs, habt ihr Komplexe? Ich stamme auch aus dem Osten. Kleines Dorf, 150 Einwohner, Wölfe wiederangesiedelt.

Taxidermist hat doch völlig Recht. Mein Schwiegervater kommt aus einem Dorf 50km weg von Magdeburg. Dem platzt jedesmal fast der Kragen, wenn er sieht, wie weltfremd teilweise die Leute in den Ballungszentren sind.

In dünn besiedelten Regionen im Osten interessiert es keine Sau, ob jemand C&R macht oder sich einen Weg am Ufer freischneidet und Veganer gelten als ... seltsam. 

So isses und das ist nicht schlecht.


----------



## Basti_83 (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Angelplatz freischneiden*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Was im Osten keinen juckt, ist hier unten u. U. bereits ein Hinrichtungsgrund.



 Das bist Du aber sehr im Irrtum!
 Auch hier wird jedem auf die Finger geschaut und wehe man macht etwas schlimmes, denn gibt's sofort Ärger!
 Hier ist es sogar so schlimm, das wenn man sich nur mit dem Boot Driften lässt, vom Ufer sofort geschreie kommen und gesagt wird: " Ey, hier ist das Schleppen verboten ", da muss man sich echt am Kopf fassen und sich fragen ob diese Leute überhaupt Ahnung haben davon, was sie erzählen!


----------



## Basti_83 (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Angelplatz freischneiden*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> In dünn besiedelten Regionen im Osten interessiert es keine Sau, ob jemand C&R macht oder sich einen Weg am Ufer freischneidet und Veganer gelten als ... seltsam..



 Das stimmt so aber definitiv nicht, wie Du es sagst!
 Und wenn, gibt es so etwas nicht nur im Osten, sondern überall in teilen Deutschlands, wo es niemanden Interessiert!

 Es gibt solche und solche Ecken, in den einen wird mehr darauf geachtet und in den anderen eher weniger!


----------



## Basti_83 (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Angelplatz freischneiden*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> @Basti,
> 
> Komplexe?
> Ich glaube es geht los,wie Respekt?
> ...




Es geht nicht um Komplexe hier!
Nur es wurde so dargestellt, das jeder aus der Ostdeutschen Region hier eventuell mit Macheten rumrennt oder rumrennen kann!
Verstehe es bitte nicht falsch, es kam so rüber!
Ich habe schon verstanden wie Du es gemeint hast!


----------



## catchandfun (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Angelplatz freischneiden*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Nanananana!
> 
> Keine Unterstellungen!
> Er hat nix in der Richtung geschrieben, also lass den Unsinn und die persönliche Anmache!
> |znaika:



Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil!


----------



## Professor Tinca (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Angelplatz freischneiden*



catchandfun schrieb:


> Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil!



Genau so war meine Ausage an dich zu verstehen.#6
Ich bin Ossi und die Aussage war nicht gegen Ossis gerichtet.

Und jetzt zurück zum Thema!


----------



## Basti_83 (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Angelplatz freischneiden*

Genau, zurück zum Thema!
 Und ich schaue jetzt meine Gladbacher gegen Leverkusen #6


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Angelplatz freischneiden*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Darum meine Nessel-Frage. Und die ist, wie gesagt, völlig ernst gemeint. Denn das kann hier potentiell massiven Stress bedeuten.


Du sollst die Brennesseln ja auch essen, sinnvoll nutzen und so, nicht einfach niederhacken! :m :q :q


Nebenbei bemerkt: Wirklich sinnvoller als Gemüse, als denn das z.B. von Iglo mit dem hobelnden Zwerg ...


----------



## angler1996 (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Angelplatz freischneiden*

mmmmh, man kann aus Nesselfasern auch Pullover stricken
Min Mutter konfrontiert mich jedes Frühjahr mit Nesselsuppe, gar nicht so übel

Gruß A.


----------



## Tino (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Angelplatz freischneiden*

Die,die es können und wollen ,sollen sich ihren Platz freimachen.

Die anderen eben nicht,feddich.Ob Ost oder West,Jacke oder Hose,blau oder rosa,ist mir dabei sowas von Wurst.

Wer zuviel fragt,kann schlafende Hunde wecken.


----------



## PirschHirsch (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Angelplatz freischneiden*



> Du sollst die Brennesseln ja auch essen, sinnvoll nutzen und so, nicht einfach niederhacken! :m :q :q


Yeah! Wenn ich mir den Weg zum Wasser auf allen Vieren selbst kauend freiweide, bin ich also immer auf der sicheren Seite? 

Da sollte man sich doch glatt ne handliche, (zumindest zumeist) emissionsfreie Mähziege zulegen. 

Son baphometischen Minibock fürs Handschuhfach


----------



## zokker (22. Februar 2014)

*AW: Angelplatz freischneiden*

So,erst mal ein paar Stellen freigeschnitten.






















Gruß ...


----------



## Brillendorsch (22. Februar 2014)

*AW: Angelplatz freischneiden*

#dauf Bild 1 die Buche und auf Bild 2 die Birkengruppe hast Du vergessen|uhoh:


----------



## Jose (22. Februar 2014)

*AW: Angelplatz freischneiden*

und jetzt noch das wasser ablassen...


----------



## zokker (22. Februar 2014)

*AW: Angelplatz freischneiden*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> #dauf Bild 1 die Buche und auf Bild 2 die Birkengruppe hast Du vergessen|uhoh:


Ist ja noch nicht fertig.


----------



## Coasthunter (22. Februar 2014)

*AW: Angelplatz freischneiden*



zokker schrieb:


> Ist ja noch nicht fertig.



|muahah:   Das nenn ich doch mal ne gepflegte Flurbereinigung.#6


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (22. Februar 2014)

*AW: Angelplatz freischneiden*



Tino schrieb:


> Mein Gott wird hier ein Geschi?? Gemacht um nen knappen Meter Gestrüpp für die Ruten wegzuschneiden.
> 
> Wenn du alleine am See bist,schneide es weg und fertig.



So einfach ist es dann doch nicht. Der sicherere Weg ist hier auf jeden Fall, erst einmal einen Fred in einem Forum zu eröffnen, um das wie, das wo und das wenn ja, warum nicht, zu erörtern.:q


----------



## NedRise (22. Februar 2014)

*AW: Angelplatz freischneiden*

Manman, wie kann man solche Fragen stellen!? Lies es in den Gewässerbestimmungen nach, oder mach es einfach wenn Du meinst|uhoh:

Angeln wäre so schön, wenn da bloss die Natur wäre, in dem Fall das Gestrüp. An Forellenteichen gibt es toll freigeschnittene Angelplätze...


----------



## Knoedel (15. März 2014)

*AW: Angelplatz freischneiden*

Wo kein Kläger ist, ist auch kein Richter.
Den Angelplatz nicht gerade mit der Motorsäge oder Motorsense bearbeiten.
Das geht auch mit der Handsäge oder Sense, kein Gewässerwart wird
dir deswegen einen Prozess an den Hals hängen.


----------



## TropicOrange (15. März 2014)

*AW: Angelplatz freischneiden*



Knoedel schrieb:


> ... Das geht auch mit der Handsäge oder Sense, kein Gewässerwart wird
> dir deswegen einen Prozess an den Hals hängen.



Na, darauf würd ich mal nicht wetten. So mancher Angeltag hat schon ein vorzeitiges Ende gefunden, weil der Angler irgendwelche Maßnahmen getroffen hat, die der Aufsicht so garnicht gefallen haben.


----------



## Hecht32 (16. März 2014)

*AW: Angelplatz freischneiden*

Wir haben über 1000 Mitglieder im Verein + Gastangler. Wenn jeder denken würde, es macht nichts das "Gestrüpp" wegzuschneiden, hätten wir keine naturbelassenen Gewässer mehr! Diese mentalität "was keiner weis, macht ihn nicht heiß" ist meiner Meinung nach ignorant und egoistisch. 
Vom Gewässerwart würde ich es schon erwarten, etwas dagegen zu unternehmen. Sonst bräuchte man ja keinen?
Einfach mal fragen ob man den Platz ausschneiden darf wäre die bessere Option.


----------



## Tino (16. März 2014)

*AW: Angelplatz freischneiden*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> So einfach ist es dann doch nicht. Der sicherere Weg ist hier auf jeden Fall, erst einmal einen Fred in einem Forum zu eröffnen, um das wie, das wo und das wenn ja, warum nicht, zu erörtern.:q



Stimmt.

Das freischneiden aber nie ohne Rucksack ! ! ! 

Fragen über Fragen nur um angeln zu gehen und da sagen die Leute, angeln sei langweilig...


----------



## wusel345 (16. März 2014)

*AW: Angelplatz freischneiden*

Es ist zwar schon geschrieben worden, aber ich bin auch der Meinung: *wenn jeder sich seinen Angelnplatz* an einem Gewässer freischneiden würde sähen die Ufer bald aus wie die Kanalufer in NRW. Befreit von allem möglichen Gestrüpp. 

Toller Anblick. 

Gerade die Unzugänglichkeit mancher Stellen ermöglicht doch dem Fisch Rückzug auch in Ufernähe und, sind wir doch mal ehrlich: wie sieht ein Altarm, See oder Tümpel aus, die Ufer "nackt" wie ein Strand am Baggersee? 

Bei solchen Aktionen spricht man mit dem Gewässerwart, dem Vorstand des Vereins oder dem Pächter des Gewässers. Meist findet sich eine für alle Parteien akzeptable Lösung.


----------



## phirania (16. März 2014)

*AW: Angelplatz freischneiden*

Genau da liegt der Knackpunkt,fragt man darf man evtl. aber dann ist der Platz öffendlich.
Dann kann da jeder angeln,aber man will ja auch nur für sich alleine eine Stelle haben also nächste Stelle freischneiden........


----------



## Brachsenfan (16. März 2014)

*AW: Angelplatz freischneiden*

Bei uns darf auch niemand einfach so sich einen Angelplatz frei schneiden und das ist auch gut so!
 Ich sag immer:
 Wenn ein Angler an seinem Gewässer aufgrund von Uferbewuchs nicht angeln kann, dann muss er es lernen oder eben ganz bleiben lassen!

 Ich habe jedenfalls bisher noch NIE ein Gewässer gesehen, an dem man(aufgrund des Uferbewuchses!) nicht angeln konnte!


----------



## zokker (16. März 2014)

*AW: Angelplatz freischneiden*



Brachsenfan schrieb:


> Bei uns darf auch niemand einfach so sich einen Angelplatz frei schneiden und das ist auch gut so!
> Ich sag immer:
> Wenn ein Angler an seinem Gewässer aufgrund von Uferbewuchs nicht angeln kann, dann muss er es lernen oder eben ganz bleiben lassen!
> 
> Ich habe jedenfalls bisher noch NIE ein Gewässer gesehen, an dem man(aufgrund des Uferbewuchses!) nicht angeln konnte!



Bei euch mach das ja gehen, aber doch nicht überall. Oder angelst du über 3-4 m hohe weidenbüsche und schilf.


----------



## Surf (16. März 2014)

*AW: Angelplatz freischneiden*

Also ich hatte deswegen noch nie Ärger, wobei es sich bei meinen Maßnahmen idR darum handelt brusthohe Brennesselteppiche 5x5m am Ufer plattzumachen ( ich rolle es mit einem Baumstamm nieder) die nach dem nächsten Regen eh wieder da sind. 
Die begehrte Stellen könnte ich sonst nicht erreichen, wobei ich allerdings nie Hindernisse im Gewässer etwa Schilf, Seerosen, Bäume entferne.


----------



## diemai (16. März 2014)

*AW: Angelplatz freischneiden*



Brachsenfan schrieb:


> Ich sag immer:
> Wenn ein Angler an seinem Gewässer aufgrund von Uferbewuchs nicht angeln kann, dann muss er es lernen oder eben ganz bleiben lassen!
> 
> Ich habe jedenfalls bisher noch NIE ein Gewässer gesehen, an dem man(aufgrund des Uferbewuchses!) nicht angeln konnte!



Willst du nur angeln , .......oder auch Fische fangen |kopfkrat?

..............ich möchte gerne Letzteres , ...und deswegen schneide ich mir gelegentlich auch 'mal Stellen abseits der ausgetretenen Angler-Pfade frei , ........und dann auch nur soweit , das ich gerade mit den Ruten hantieren kann(habe für solche Fälle extra kurze Tele-Ruten) , ....denn ich möchte den Platz ja als so natürlich und ursprünglich wie möglich erhalten , denn gerade DESHALB ist der Fisch ja auch da !

Das kann an einer markanten Unter, -oder Überwasserstruktur , überhängenden Bäumen , an Seerosenfeldern oder auch an einem beim letzten Wintersturm in's Wasser gefallenen Baum sein(bevor irgendwelche ordnungsgeilen Behörden oder Gewässerwarte diesen beim nächsten Arbeitsdienst entfernen) .

Letzten Sommer hat mir das in einer top-strukturierten und etwas versteckten Ecke einer tiefen Kieskuhle einige schöne Karpfen gebracht , ....an den vom Verein großzügig freigeschnittenen Stellen ging nämlich garnix , weil die Uferkante da steil bis auf 8m bis 10m abfällt , kaum überhängende Ufervegetation , keine Wasserpflanzen und auch kaum Flachwasserzonen vorhanden sind .

Aber ich sehe ein , das man an kleinen , überlaufenen Vereinsteichen nicht die Säge ohne Zeugen 'rausholen kann , .....an größeren Seen und Kieskuhlen hingegen schon .

............und wie ich weiter oben schon schrieb , .....die Natur wird wieder übernehmen , sobald ein freigeschnittener Platz nicht mehr frequentiert wird , ......nach nur wenigen Vegetationsperioden kann man nicht mehr sehen , ob an der Stelle jemals geangelt worden ist oder nicht .

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Trollwut (16. März 2014)

*AW: Angelplatz freischneiden*



diemai schrieb:


> ............und wie ich weiter oben schon schrieb , .....die Natur wird wieder übernehmen , sobald ein freigeschnittener Platz nicht mehr frequentiert wird , ......nach nur wenigen Vegetationsperioden kann man nicht mehr sehen , ob an der Stelle jemals geangelt worden ist oder nicht .
> 
> Gruß , diemai#h





absolut!
Gerade, wenn man nur höheres Gras oder z.b. Brennesseln umlegt, und diese auf dem Boden liegen lässt. Im Sommer 2 Monate, und dann stehts durch den frischen Pflanzendünger wieder so wie vorher da


----------

